# Sage for microfoam



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi all this is my first post on here

im considering purchasing the sage dual boiler but am concerned with the capabilities of it t do microfoam and other milk textures due to the weak boiler.

Ive had other cheaper bean to cup machines which have never been able to do it

anyone had any good reselts with this machine ?

thank

steve


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Sage DB is one of the best machines for steaming milk. Might take a bit longer than some but that allows extra control


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

More than capable.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

As an R58 owner (I read your other thread) I would probably have to admit the Sage DB is quite possibly easier to get good microfoam with (based on what I've read about the Sage and the pics I've seen). Probably heats up quicker than a traditional E61 dual boiler machine like the Rocket. I still love my R58 though!


----------



## Xavarion (Oct 11, 2016)

Wow that looks great Craig! Is that using the jug that came with the DB?

How much milk do you put in when making one coffee? If i make enough milk for just one coffee, I struggle to texture it properly. I find it heats up too quickly. So I find myself texturising more milk than I need.

What do you think?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Dual boiler isnt a bean to cup machine









The microfoam abilities in a small jug exceed many a commercial machine IMO , just takes a little longer thats all


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes that's the jug that came with the machine. I fill the jug to just under the spout and just position the tip just under the milk and introduce the air slowly whilst making the milk whirlpool around the jug. I practiced with water and a drop of washing up liquid this will help you find the best position of the tip to getting the milk texture and creating a whirlpool.

With the dual boiler it is also possible to increase the steam boiler temperature.

Heat up time is very quick, it's possible to get a milk based coffee out in 5 mins including clear up. Although I like to heat up for longer.


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

hotmetal said:


> Probably heats up quicker than a traditional E61 dual boiler machine like the Rocket. I still love my R58 though!


Ive owned an E61 amongst other machines and can confirm there isn't even a comparison in terms of heat-up time. The Sage DB heats up insanely quickly. I haven't timed it but we're talking around 3-4 minutes from cold.


----------



## Gobbosp (Jan 18, 2017)

Well that certainly looks the part!


----------



## MatthewBw (Sep 9, 2015)

Even the BE does a nice job


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Have a look on my instagram page for more of my latte art.

https://www.instagram.com/homebarista_/


----------



## lmulli (Feb 16, 2015)

Craig-R872 said:


> Have a look on my instagram page for more of my latte art.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/homebarista_/


Some great work there for sure! Perhaps you could do a tutorial video with the Sage DB only I have the same machine and can I eck produce anything anywhere near as good as this!


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

lmulli said:


> Some great work there for sure! Perhaps you could do a tutorial video with the Sage DB only I have the same machine and can I eck produce anything anywhere near as good as this!


I have tried as others have asked. I need to get someone to hold the camera for me. I will see if I can upload the one I have done.


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=36400


----------

